# St. Pierre Smirnoff & pill bottle ?



## ScullsMcNasty

Ok id like to start out by saying that im not a bottle collector.  ive never researched old bottles before so i am extremely new to this.  i found this forum via Google.  

 Now, i was doing some work under the Naval Hospital in Pensacola FL and i ran across these 2 bottles.  Im sure they arent that old but i thought they were neat.  The booze bottle is a St Pierre Smirnoff half pint.  It has a crown on the front and what appear to be paper "straps" of some kind running down the neck.  The top appears to be twist off so i know its not old, just curious if yall could give me any information on it??  Possibly year made, manufacturer, type of alcohol?  Thanks in advance!  Oh yea, there are a few numbers on the bottom..  they go like this.

 73 Liquor Bottle 11 (21) <--[with a circle around it] B
 22 9B4086   and then what appears to be a backwards 3 so it looks like a uppercase E but with rounded corners

 well evidently you can only upload one file per message so ill do more in replies..


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

more


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

more


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

more


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

more


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

and here is what looks to be a old pill bottle.  the lid is still on it with cotton still in it..  on the bottom it says.

 2 0 <--with a line through it 74
 14


----------



## ScullsMcNasty

more


----------



## TJSJHART

welcome sculls, i believe your smirnoff bottle is just not old enough someone didn't want to get caught with it ssooo,,, if i'm readin the numbers on the pill bottle right it was made in "74" and not worth that much if anything ..


----------



## Rae4unc2

I found a Ste Pierre Smirnoff Fls bottle and I can not find any thing about it I think it's a gallon maybe more on the back of the bottle it has a date 1818 .  On the bottom it has 64 and 71
 Does any one know about it ??


----------



## epackage

> ORIGINAL:  Rae4unc2
> 
> I found a Ste Pierre Smirnoff Fls bottle and I can not find any thing about it I think it's a gallon maybe more on the back of the bottle it has a date 1818 .  On the bottom it has 64 and 71
> Does any one know about it ??


 Sounds like you have a 1964 or 1971 bottle, it belongs in a recycling can most likely... A pic would help


----------



## surfaceone

I second Jim's thoughts, on a very popular brand name.


----------

